# Mumford and sons



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I've heard quite a few people go on about them being good. What's people's thought, what/who are they similar to music wise?


----------



## trickyharris (Sep 25, 2011)

indie/folk which seems to have come to the fore. They are good. Certainly worth a youtube


----------



## trickyharris (Sep 25, 2011)

as an alternative have a listen to First Aid Kit - Lions Roar. Getting very good reviews


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Going to see them next month, don't think they can really be compared to any other band as they have such a different sound.

The Zack Brown band would be the American alternative I guess.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Not really anything else out there to compare them to IMO, definitely worth a listen mate very good and chilled out. Ben Howard would be close to the type of music too thats also worth a listen.


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just to their album...enjoying it!


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopeless Wanderer is an epic track on Babel, but overall I much prefer their previous album


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont like it at all,every song sounds the same.


----------

